# Nouvel iPod Killer...



## le_magi61 (28 Septembre 2005)

Voici le nouveau baladeur de sony : 
Nouveau baladeur sony

Il est vraiment joli, mais par contre, il n'est pas fait mention du support pour les macs


----------



## quetzalk (28 Septembre 2005)

Mouais... enfin ce qui est rigolo c'est surtout le fait que Sony communique sur la "différence"... ça vous rappelle rien ?    :love:  :love:


----------



## iMax (28 Septembre 2005)

Un iPod killer ? Un de plus ? 

Sérieux, on voit ça tous les deux mois: Sony nous sort un baladeur de type "iPod" killer, non compatible avec le mac et très vite, on n'en entend plus parler 

C'est pas cette bouse violette qui fera le moindre mal à l'Pod :love:


----------



## ikiki (28 Septembre 2005)

*Vrai qu'il a l'air bien...*
*Plein de promesse!? Hum?*

*Mes baladeurs ont jusqu'ici été essentiellement des Minidisk (sans regret aucun...)*

*Mais étant passé depuis peu chez Mac, ce bel appareil pourra t-il "manger" ma playlist toute encodée en ACC...?*


*En attendant voici ce que j'ai trouvé :*


*NW-A1000 et NW-A3000: le renouveau du mp3 chez Sony ?* 
_Après la persévérance obstinée dans le dépassé mini-disc, et les érances de leurs walkman Atrac et uniquement Atrac, Sony sort peut-être sa tête d'énorme autruche du sol japonais dans lequel elle semblait profondément enfoncée..._
Par HeartOfDarkness, le 16 Septembre 2005 à 03:22 
NW-A1000 et NW-A3000, tels sont les noms des nouveaux lecteurs mp3 à disque de l'inventeur historique du walkman. Et si l'on pouvait penser que Sony était condamné à la déliquescence sur ce marché, ces deux dernières cartes abattues le 8 Septembre par Sony risque de changer la donne. Pourquoi ?

Le fait que l'on passe de "NW-HD5" à "NW-A3000" n'est pas un symbole dénué de sens: les deux petits nouveaux lecteurs sont plus qu'une évolution: plusieurs "générations" viennent clairement d'être sautées dans la gamme Sony.

Tout d'abord, en terme de design: malgré tout ce que l'on pouvait leur reprocher, les NW-HDx de Sony étaient les plus petits lecteurs 20 Go du marché, mais avaient un look qui, s'il était très "Sony", et respirait le sérieux, n'avait rien de très "novateur". Les NW-A1000 (qui est équipé d'un micro-drive de 6 Go) et NW-A3000 (qui est équipé d'un disque dur 1,8 pouces de 20 Go) se ressemblent comme deux gouttes d'eau, si ce n'est que le A1000 est plus petit, mais ils ne ressemblent à rien d'existant. Tout en arrondis, dotés d'un écran OLED EL et disponibles en plusieurs couleurs, l'affichage est indissociable du boitier en lui-même. Dire que le design est réussi est assez faible: que l'on aime ou que l'on n'aime pas, ils sont au sens propre du terme extraordinaires. Et s'ils ne sont plus les plus petits lecteurs du marché, le poids de 180 g pour le NW-A3000 n'a rien d'exagéré.

Mais même si c'est le design qui frappe le plus, de prime abord, avec ces lecteurs, ce n'est pas nécessairement leur argument le plus fort. Il semble que Sony ait enfin décidé de se mettre "dans l'air du temps" et surtout, de refondre entièrement leur "mode de pensée" au niveau de l'ergonomie de leurs lecteurs.

Ainsi, avec les NW-A1000 et 3000, finit SonicStage ! Place à "Connect", un iTunes-like où tout marche avec glissé-déplacé, et ENFIN dans la plus grande simplicité d'utilisation ! Fini l'interface vieillotte sur le lecteur: on trouve maintenant sur le lecteur:


des menus sous forme d'icônes;
une tripottée de possibilités de classement: en plus des habituels genre, artiste, album , on peut trouver les classements "Date de sortie", "Derniers morceaux transférés", ainsi qu'un système de "rating", c'est à dire d'évaluation d'un morceau trouvable sur les iPods;
une platrée de fonctions d'organisation des morceaux: playlists, playlist "on the go", mais aussi Shuffle (c'est à la mode), Shuffle "intelligent", Shuffle "Time-machine" (joue au hasard des moceaux sortis à la même époque), "vos plus écoutés", etc.;
plusieurs EQ prédéfinis et *plusieurs* EQ customisables;
des fonctions jusque là chasses gardées de Creative, par exemple, notamment concernant la recherche de morceaux à l'aide d'un petit moteur de recherche intégré.
Enfin, non seulement les lecteurs supportent en natif le format mp3 et, comme à l'accoutumée chez Sony, l'Atrac ( jusqu'à l'Atrac 3+), mais la mise à jour du firmware prévue en Décembre permettra le support natif du...WMA, une nouveauté chez Sony !

Bref, non seulement ces lecteurs ont un design extraordinaire, mais en plus, Sony semble avoir rattrapé le retard qu'ils avaient accumulé en terme d'ergonomie d'utilisation du lecteur, tant au niveau de l'interface que du logiciel compagnon, et même compilé le meilleur de ce qui est trouvable ailleurs et ajouté des petites nouveautés.

Tout cela coûtera-t-il les yeux de la tête ? Eh bien même pas: le NW-A3000 (20 Go) sera proposé vraissemblablement aux alentours de 260 ¤, et le NW-A1000 (6 Go) autour de 220 ¤.

A noter, les lecteurs sont fournis avec un dock très design lui aussi, et Sony semble vouloir accompagner ce lecteur de produits dédiés, comme le "dock-chaîne hi-fi" dont la photo se trouve plus bas.

Les NW-A1000 et 3000 seront-ils les stars de cette fin d'année 2005 ? S'ils tiennent leur promesse, incontestablement !

Spécifications:

- Ecran OLED EL (2" pour le NW-A3000 and 1.5" pour le NW-A1000);
- Fonction "Artist link" 
- Fonction "Intelligent shuffle"
- 6 EQ : Heavy/Pop/Jazz/Unique/Custom 1/Custom 2 
- logiciel compagnon "CONNECT Player"
- support MP3 (VBR & CBR) ~ 32-320 kbps, ATRAC3 ~ 66/105/132 kbps et ATRAC3plus ~ 48/64/96/128/160/192/256/320 kbps. WMA support par mise à jour du firmware en Decembre 2005.
- Port USB2 
- Casques de couleur assortie
- Batterie Li-Ion, rechargeable sur secteur ou l'USB;
- "G protection" contre les chocs; 
- Taille: 65.2 × 104.2 × 21.4mm (largeur, hauteur, épaisseur);
- Poids: approx. 182g.

_Sources: Sony-Europe.com, __Mobilemag.com__, __SynconLine.com_















































​



 Participer à la discussion sur cette news.


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Septembre 2005)

pas le violet, mais les autres couleurs sont quand même sympa, non?
Mais je prefere quand même mon PoPod 3G :love:


----------



## ikiki (28 Septembre 2005)

PS : touvé à cette adresse http://www.digi-topia.net/news.asp?date=18-09-2005&mode=week


----------



## iKool (28 Septembre 2005)

C'est vrai qu'il est zouli !!!!

Là, le geek de base angoisse : "Vais-je faire has been avec mon nano tout rayé que je viens pourtant d'acheter ?"


----------



## ikiki (28 Septembre 2005)

bien le nano... il me faisait bien envie quand je l'avais dans les mains à l'AE, surtout le noir, mais avec des écouteurs pas assortis!!!!  ils le sont sur le sony...:rateau: 


j'ai bien envie de m'offrir dans un futur assez proche un lecteur (flash ou DD? Apple ou Sony?)...

attendre un peu voir si la taxe sur les nano va baisser bel et bien, et savoir ce qu'est réellement ce truc de sony pourtant joli mais dont la compatibilité Mac est hypothétique pour le moment...
enfin si les prix annoncés (260¤ pour le 20Go de sony) sont fiables, ça peut être intéressant...

un alignement du prix assez élevé du nano de la pomme? 

le match est lancé...

un point pour qui?


----------



## Fondug (28 Septembre 2005)

Nan mais t'as vu la taille de l'oignon ? Ah le sony, sous les roues d'une voiture j'pense qu'il faut surtout craindre pour la voiture... Pi le iTunes fake en jap' là, c'est pas gagné...

Plus sérieusement, j'vais aussi m'acheter un lecteur mp3 et j'vais plutot partir sur ipod mini d'occase tout récent que je vais trouvé chez un fou furieux qui vient de s'payer un nano 2 mois aprés le mini...


----------



## ikiki (28 Septembre 2005)

Ouais une belle galette quand même la bête...
peut-être les tofs sont-elles trompeuses!!! 

j'aimerai quand même savoir s'il sera compatible Mac ...


pour le iPod Mini ouais, je vois partout qu'il est passé en collector...
j'aimerai en trouver un neuf pour ma moitié...
savez où on peut en avoir? 
le prix a t-il été revu ou est-ce prévu?
moi je vais attendre la fin de l'année pour le nano... ou un mini s'il y en a encore... 
ou autre.....
quel dilemme!!! ARRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## r e m y (28 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Voici le nouveau baladeur de sony :
> Nouveau baladeur sony
> 
> Il est vraiment joli, mais par contre, il n'est pas fait mention du support pour les macs


 
Tu n'es pas le seul à te poser des questions sur ce balladeur.... 
(Photo MacBidouille)




Photo MacBidouille


----------



## tyler_d (29 Septembre 2005)

wep, il était à l'apple expo, sur le grand stand sony (mais pourquoi un aussi grand stand ?)

ce qui est flipant : "180 g" !!!!!!

c'est du baleze. Enfin... sony se démarque de l'ipod en faisant dans le plastique coloré... après, les gouts et les couleurs... 

il est quand meme super gros, à coté d'un mini, et d'un nano, ya pas photo. Pour avoir pris le nano noir en main, je ne vois pas comment on pourait avoir envie de ce truc de chez sony...

Tiens, il y a aussi un classement par étoile maintenant ? mais mieux que sur itunes, on peut mettre 6 étoiles !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2005)

Il y a du progrès sur l'esthétique mais les noms sont toujours à coucher dehors. Mais j'ai bien peur pour Sony qu'ils n'arrivent trop tard. Car ils donnent l'impression d'avoir réinventer l'iPod mini.


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2005)

pas mal la bête.. tant mieux si introduit un peu de concurrence, ça fera pas de mal 

attention, sur mac, si on achète sur des stores, je pense qu'il faut voir toute la chaine, 

1. le balladeur -> ok
2. le logiciel -> ok
3. les stores accessibles et les DRM...là, ça se complique, vu que les stores autres qu'itms requièrent souvent I.E + WMP9 et a priori inaccessibles depuis mac...

reste qu'esthétiquement, je préfère les minis largement et même un nano rayé


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2005)

Par contre, sur le fait que Sony arrive trop tard, c'est pas garanti, j'avais cru voir quelques part qu'ils étaient de nouveau redevenu leader au Japon en vente de balladeur mp3..


----------



## alziz (2 Mai 2006)

Je trouvais ce nouveau sony 6Go tout a fait dans ma gamme de prix ( pas comme le nano 2Go qui est plus cher).
LE sony 6 Go est a 150 euros sur RDC.

Petit hic, après appel telephonique surtaxé chez sony france, aucun de leurs lecteurs mp3 ne sont compatibles mac ... c'est quoi ce scandale ... même ma petite clé USB musicale de chez creative est reconnu comme disque dur !

Alors j'ai quand même une question, est ce que les lecteurs sony sont reconnus comme disque, sans pour autant que le logiciel Itunes-like le soit ?


----------



## Pierrou (7 Mai 2006)

Le problème, c'est que tous les juke-box à disque dur genre iPod se chargent uniquement par un logiciel dédié ( iTunes pour les iPod, copies d'iTunes pour les autres ), pour éviter le piratage de masse, comme ça tu peux pas faire passer tes milliers de morceaux du baladeur à l'ordi comme ça.... 
Malins les mecs ! 

Donc le baladeur peut être reconnu comme DD externe, mais sans le logiciel, tu f'ras pas grand chose :sick:


----------

